# Matchbox 1/72 Score



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Picked up an old Matchbox Dassault Mirage kit from 1973 at a Hobby Store in Toronto that was moving... as opposed to closing, thank heavens.

The price was $2.00 Canadian. Who says good things don't happen to good people.

Evene though they are chunky and toylike for the most part.. I have a soft spot in my heart for these old Matchbox kits. Anyone feel the same?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh yes. F-14A, CF-101 Voodoo, F-104 Starfighter.... a couple more.... kinda chunky some of them but fun to have done.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, I have a few of their old 1/72 armor kits, the ones that were molded in two colors. Detail was not great but I like that they came with little diorama bases. They had some 1/700 ships that were not in other lines as well, HMS Exeter comes to mind.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, me too, I grew up on Matchbox 1/76 tank kits with the bases and two colours of plastic, rather than on Airfix. I still have the Long Range Desert Group diorama kit waiting to be built.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are a lot of fun. Some are actually pretty nice kits, like their Boeing P-12. Its on par with the old Monogram F4-B4 etc. Some, like the Voo Doo... not so much...


----------

